# Trip to re-acquaint with the Algarve



## Shiv67 (Apr 23, 2018)

My teenage daughter and I are hoping to travel to the Algarve for the months Feb-May 2019 to ensure it is really where I want to relocate to in a few years. We will probably locate ourselves for the most part in the eastern Algarve as my daughter is a rower and really wants to spend some time in Seville. So a couple of questions for you all and would appreciate any and all feedback:

Are there areas east of Faro that would be fairly active at that time of year? I really like what I have read about Tavira but would it be very quiet during Feb-May? Know that west of Faro will be more active but as I am leaning towards the eastern part (though have not ruled out Lagos area) for permanent relocation in 3/5 years trying to gauge if it would keep my teenager happy for 4/6 weeks -she is an outdoorsy, laid back kind of gal so television etc. not a necessity - mind you mobile and internet will be!

Will most likely travel to Lisbon initially - any guidance from anyone where to rent for a couple of weeks in the city or I am not adverse to being outside the city (30 mins max) if there are good public transport links into it? 

Also from what I have read there are fairly good transport links between the big cities I intend to visit i.e. Lisbon, Lagos, Faro and Seville but how about public transport along the Algarve during the months of Feb-May as if I can possibly avoid it I do not want to rent a car to cut down on costs.

Any feedback appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Siobhan


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

hi Siobhán ... from another Siobhán 

Tavira is a busy town all year round. Seville is easy to get to by coach. https://www.rome2rio.com/s/Tavira/Seville

Many areas even in the western algarve are very quiet in winter. 
Check online for public transport 
There are four main companies that provide bus transportation around the Algarve. They are EVA Transportes, Proximo, Rede Nacional de Expressos and Renex.

Bus timetable summary Faro to nearby places


----------



## Shiv67 (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for those links Siobhán - sure you don't get many of us in Portugal! 

Do you know is there much of an Irish community in the eastern Algarve - cannot find anything on line? When I move permanently I want to integrate fully into Portuguese life but for my short trip with my daughter thought it might be an idea to make contact with some Irish in that area? Have seen there is an Irish community in Lisbon alright but cannot find any info re: one on eastern Algarve. 

Thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Off to algarve for the weekend Siobhán will see what I can find out x
We Irish have to stick together :grouphug:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try this Siobhán 

st Patrick’s Society Algarve. 


T: Jim 282 431 595 | Neil 966 846 267
E: [email protected]


----------



## Shiv67 (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks Siobhán. How come that did not appear in my google search!! Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Siobhán you might also like to look at .... Crime Prevention Information from Safe Communities Algarve


----------



## Shiv67 (Apr 23, 2018)

Interesting Siobhán. Will definitely keep an eye on this before our trip. Thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Siobhán waiting for a friend we met at the weekend to get back to me with confirmation of st. Patrick’s society.


----------



## Shiv67 (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks Siobhán. From what I can gather from google it does not appear to be too active at the moment - hopefully your friend will have up to date news.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

They have a monthly walk that I do know. But apparently are not very internet savvy


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The Irish Association and the St. Patrick’s Society of the Algarve welcome any new members who wish to actively participate, or simply to enjoy performances and activities of Irish interest and to meet the local Irish community. St. Patrick’s Society of the Algarve (Chairman: Jim Brownlow / Main point of contact: Alan Camplin-Smith - [email protected])


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Recent walk ... http://portugalresident.com/st-patrick’s-walk-in-the-wild-west


----------



## Shiv67 (Apr 23, 2018)

Have eventually got around to emailing the society so hopefully will get some more information in the next while and once again Siobhán many thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

GREAT. also there is a great Irish pub in TAVIRA where a lot of activity goes on


----------

